# 10 x 10 training (german volume training??)



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

does anyone rate this as a good mass builder or is it overkill?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

leg day is an absolute bitch! dont rate other days... But be prepared to limp for 5 days..


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Tried it for a while but actually not a fan of it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

think i will give it a miss lol.

it does seem alot of volume and im guessing id have to drop the weights alot to do that amount of volume.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

try it. whats the worst that can happen?

You never know, high volume might be just what you need?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> try it. whats the worst that can happen?
> 
> You never know, high volume might be just what you need?


the main thing that puts me off trying it is that it will prob take a good few weeks for me to work out what weight i should be using.

if i go low reps i know what i can handle, if i go hi reps i know what i can handle.

doing 10x10 with a 1min rest - god knows where to even start with that lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I know a couple of big guys who train natty who run this every six months or so and swear by it. Have never followed GVT myself, but did have a lot of success doing 10x10 with just one compound ex per day (monday squats 10x10, tuesday bench press 10x10 etc) a few years back. Worked really well for legs and arms.


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

About 60% of a 1rm is probably a good place to start...

I imagine the worst mistake to make would be to try and start too heavy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah, id go 55-60% 1RM for the first week, it not going to be the end of the world if you only get 8s or 6s on the last couple of sets if its only a couple of weeks.

Taking 3 months as an experiment on a pretty popular, if demanding workout wont be a waste of time. Im doing the same with a strength program, all my mates/coach said dont bother, but its put more weight on the bar than anything else ive tried even though its not 'the norm'


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be trying this in a few weeks


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I do similar (and higher) volumes in my own programs from time to time and gain well.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, start with around 60% 1RM, or a weight you could get 15-20 reps with.


----------



## Oliver1987 (Feb 10, 2010)

Would this be good for newbies aslong as I dont over do it. ?


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

make sure you stick with compound, multi group muscle exercises and im sure youll like it.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Listen 10 by 10 is a waste of time. Your strength deteriotes big time. You can induce hypertrophy but there are much more effective ways.

try advanced german volume training. Honestly its the best thing ive ever done in terms of size AND strength. it uses the same principles but heavy wieghts and lower reps. Google advanced gvt on t nations website. it gives you all the specifics as well.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I cannot see for one minute why 10 sets of "something" is classed as high volume?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i do somethng similar, but i just do 100 reps, with as little rest as possible, as it's easier than timing rest between each set of ten. Works well for pullups


----------

